# Mopeds and scooters...



## exiledsaint (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey all.

for those that dont know, almost all mopeds and scooters of ANY age are 49cc. If the scooter or moped has a license plate on it, it is most likely 125 or 150 cc and subject to state license and insurance laws.
several states require the use of insurance even without the need for the license plate, and many states require the use of a helmet. 
In todays totally mad society, I would suggest the use of a helmet at all times as well as the use of gloves, and a leather jacket and proper footwear.
Now I am the last person to scream safety and personal protective gear but if you want to live to see the TSHTF...you'd better suit up, even if its hot outside..
Now, if your totally new to mopeds or scooters there are thousands of sites out there to help you, however...the MOPEDARMY website is truly a huge help and has alot of info on it. I will tell you, your local seller will have the korean or taiwanese scooters to sell.....dont buy them, there are NO replacement parts sold in the US under federal laws and you will have to spend 86.50 to get a new spark plug from taiwan, that cost 3.15 to start.

check local listings for craigslist, they have been helpful in getting used non-running "bikes" for parts or rebuilding. often, I can find 3 or 4 for sale for under 300, build or two, if Im lucky, then part out the rest on craigslist. 
Honeslty and truly...dont buy a scooter. they are nice and look decent, but they are expensive and hard to work on. 
If this is something to ride now and then, dont spend 2000, when u can spend 300 or so and toodle around town on errands.
plus, most mopeds are kick start ot rotor start meaning pedal to start...amd if TSHTF....you dont want to have to tear apart a scooter to get to the magneto coil. if your smart....and I know you are, you'll think ahead even if you do get a scooter and buy extra magneto coil parts just in case...cuz if theres an EMP...you want to be able to rebuild your coil in two snaps of sharks tail...be sure that your neighbor will remember you have the moped and will wanto to borrow it to go see if family is ok....
so..2 sites to give you....

mopedarmy.com ......national group of moped people.
themopedjunkyard.com ......complete parts, tech mags and so forth.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Several of my fellow riders own scooters - 150cc and up - the 650cc "Super Scooters" are faster than my KLR650 Dual Sort on highway - but they do take longer to get there. There are even bigger Scooters on the way! The scooter's biggest weak point from a BOV standpoint is NO off road capability at all. Even a smooth dirt forest road that is a super-highway to a KLR will cause the poor scooterpilot a lot of pain. No suspension, and they bog down terribly in sand.
Scooters tend to be a PITA to work on too - all that body work takes time to remove and reinstall.
Here, the Chinese scooters are most popular, and we have a good scooter shop run by great people. BUT - there is literally NOTHING I cannot do on my KLR myself, given a shop manual, a few special tools (if delving into the motor) and a good forum site! Saves beacoup money over the scooter guys' maintenance.
Many of the Scooter Guys are getting small Dual Sport bikes for our off-pavement runs. I lead them on long forest road runs, secretly prepping them for BO if necessary. Forget the scooters for this run though!
They do have their place for urban commuting, and are highway capable - one of our guys runs a 250cc scooter on our rides well up into Georgia. But I would not have one as an ONLY vehicle.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I also have (ride) a KLR650 like BigDog does. I was on the hunt for "any" dual-sport bike, not just as BOV but because I love the outdoors and my favorite off-road zone had restrictions put into place in the form that I am not "allowed" to drive my Jeeps there - but - motorbikes are still fine.

I also would recommend any form of true "go anywhere" vehicle as a BOV - I don't care Jeep, Toyota, motorbike, bicycle (Mtn.bke) as long as they get the job done with little fanfare, eh?


----------



## exiledsaint (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree totally. Most of the mopeds Ive had are decent at best on the road, and Ive even found a few modded mopeds and scooters that were decent "off road" meaning dirt roads and back roads...in the case of TSHTF...theyd get you out of town, not over hill and dale.
I will have one as a back-up BOV tho.
and to BigDog, thanks for the service to our country...it is Greatly appreciated.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I like to put *chainsaw* engines on Honda 50 frames  something that my Dad used to do when he was younger... just *try* to take off on one without leaning as far forward as possible :lolsmash:


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

One thing I do find amazing on the newer and larger scooters - STORAGE space! My buddies have huge spaces under the seat, and sometimes compartments in the front 'fairing'. One guy had a two-man tent, sleeping bag and mat, and all his clothes for a long weekend camping trip from our North Florida AO well up into Georgia. I was shocked - suited up for travel, you see NONE of it! I was thinking that would be quite nice for a shorter BO situation by road - nobody would know you might be carrying guns and ammo, and FD food in there! "Gray man traveling"! :2thumb:

At 53 years old and fat, swinging a leg over the tall KLR isn't always easy, especially on a cold morning. I figure if I get much older and stiffer, I will have to build the first Off-road Dual Sport Adventure Scooter!


----------



## exiledsaint (Jan 9, 2011)

*"off-raod" scooters...*

Well, the closest I have seen to an off orad scooter is the Honda Ruckus. There are vids on yuotube of races where it does pretty good. With it being bare bones, theres not much to hurt if you lay it down, and its easy to haul up a hill if u need to. The dowside is where do u put stuff, if TSHTF? Other wise, in todays wolrd u could get away with a ruck and maybe saddlebags.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just made a handshake deal to trade my worked and modded to the teeth drz400 for a moped. Not an even trade, but it's with my uncle so it will work out in the end. I've been hanging onto the bike because I put so much heart and soul into it, but I know I'll never be taking whoops 2 or 3 at a time anymore so I had to face the hard fact that I just can't use it. I was thinking of looking for a small scooter even electric bike to bring it along with our slide in truck camper or just cheap around town transportation. He was looking to get rid of my cousin's 79cc moped since he now has his DL and a jeep. The drz is too heavy and rough for me since my surgeries, but I should be ok on the little toy bike. Now I need to find a small tag along trailer and use it for fetching groceries.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Got myself two scooters five years ago for WTSHTF and I am going nowhere, I live in the woods of Oregon and here I am staying......got two of them for two reasons, $1,200 including shipping and later on I can use one for spare parts for the other one ....... also have three bikes and one tire motor that I can use.......next I'll be building a trailer.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree on the KLR, it is an amazingly simple piece of machinery. Much less so, than a chinese scooter. I love my new to me KLR and am working on outfitting it for more BOV adventures.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

In 2007, I sold my 1990 Yamaha XT600 and bought a new Suzuki DL50. I love the bike. But listening to this discussion, and having recently finished reading "One Second After," I'm thinking I need to get to that almost forgotten shed and dust off my 1976 Honda CT90. I've heard the Trail 90 called the "Jeep of motorcycles." It has much more trail capability than my adventure bike. And it will go a long way on a little gas.

I understand the military buys the diesel version of the KLR650 faster than they can be manufactured. And I have a hunch it would be mighty expensive even if I could find one.


----------



## OldFarmer (Oct 6, 2011)

I wish I would of kept my CT90,great little bike used it for years.
God Bless
OldFarmer


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

My first visit here to this thread. I must say, you all have peaked my interest.

I wouldn't consider "bugging out" using two wheels. I intend hunkering down where I am. Its a nice area. But, having cheap, reliable transportation is a great asset. I'll take it with an engine, please, as I am getting older and peddling a bicycle is not my idea of real transportation. (I rode my mountain bike about 15 miles yesterday on a sedate, mostly flat, bike trail and am moving like Frankenstein this morning!).

I am seeing an increasing number of scooters/mopeds of all types being ridden locally. But, I think a duel sport that could keep up with traffic when on the highway, but has a good off-road capability would suit me. I guess I should start looking around for one.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have a XR650L. It will be good for a scout bike, It was stolen about 5 years ago and I got it back. It does need some work on it. I should get on that. Maybe after I finish the 800 Vulcan or the 1500 Vulcan or the 78 Harley I may be getting soon or the...... I have too many projects....
Exiled,
I know a guy that is selling a Yamaha TW200 dual sport. Just north of you about 50 miles at the most.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

exiledsaint said:


> Hey all.
> 
> for those that dont know, almost all mopeds and scooters of ANY age are 49cc. If the scooter or moped has a license plate on it, it is most likely 125 or 150 cc and subject to state license and insurance laws.
> several states require the use of insurance even without the need for the license plate, and many states require the use of a helmet.
> ...


Hey, Mopeds are like fat chicks, they are both fun to ride untill your friends see you on them!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

May be good in some circumstances,but would be loud and make you an easy target to sniper zombies .
A small horse may be better.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My bike puts out very little noise, in fact, you can't even hear it from less than 1/2 block away, late at night with no wind blowing ....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> My bike puts out very little noise, in fact, you can't even hear it from less than 1/2 block away, late at night with no wind blowing ....


 Thats good ,Boss.


----------

